# The Rodney Appreciation Thread



## Chungus (Aug 9, 2020)

Of all the 300+ villagers to hate on, the one villager who isn't that bad gets a whole subreddit dedicated to how much people hate him (r/f***rodney). If there are any other Animal Crossing hate subreddits, let me know, but I am still shocked to see one about Rodney. Why? He's so cute with his big smile, rotund body, dumb face, and -- to top it all off -- his suave personality and great singing skills (having the music hobby).










Hamster villagers in general are among my favorites, but I get that not everyone likes them. In that case, I understand if a hamster hater similarly hates Rodney. But to hate him just to join a Reddit bandwagon? I don't get it. How could you hate this face?





I started this thread to gain insight as to why Rodney's attracted such a "fan club" and, in spite of all that, to appreciate his cuteness. Here are some photos of Rodney on my island! If I get any more good pictures, I'll update this thread for sure.

Look at how well Rodney gets along with my villagers! In this photo, he has brain freeze from biting too much off his popsicle.






And here are some photos of Rodney and me exploring Kame's museum together!










And look at how much Rodney respects Blathers! I can't help but respect Rodney for that, in turn!

*Feel free to share your own pictures of Rodney. Spread the love!*


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 9, 2020)

No villager deserves hate - no, not even the one you’re thinking about right now, reader - but especially not Rodney. The freckles, the shleepy face, the squeezable form. So cute.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 9, 2020)

This thread is pure perfection.

I don't understand the sudden hate for Rodney neither, I remember reading somewhere that the creator for the subreddit said that it started off as a meme, but honestly it's not funny at all and even if it's just a "meme", it's not a good one. The people acting there as if Rodney is the creation of Satan who will ruin your island and such poop, like it's hard to tell if they are seriously with this or just joking, overall it's ridiculous IMO (same goes for people with their hate for... You know who.). But anyways, no villager deserve such hate, every single one is good on their own and has their fans. 

Rodney was always my favorite hamster villager (next to Apple), for me he's an adorable little guy. He's currently living on my island, found him the other day while doing island hopping and I had to invite him. I'm glad to see that there are more Rodney fans out there, that guy deserve the love for sure!


----------



## milraen (Aug 9, 2020)

I actually think Rodney’s pretty cute! It’s the gorillas that bug me...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 9, 2020)

*I APPRECIATE TF OUT OF RODNEY I've never had him but I think he is very cute*


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 9, 2020)

the kind of thread this forum deserves!! he's an absolute ANGEL and the only dreamie I have <3 don't have many pics of him to hand but I do have this




he's wearing what are quite possibly two of the best things I've ever gifted him


----------



## Lilyacre (Aug 9, 2020)

I love Rodney! I love all of the hamster villagers because they're so pudgy and small. I hope to have all of the hamsters on my island eventually - I only have Flurry at the moment


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

he has “” energy and it’s what he deserves - he’s a true king


----------



## Rosch (Aug 9, 2020)

I like Rodney.

I can understand disliking a design, but to actually hate any villager just because makes me scratch my head and question why. Seriously, why?


----------



## Chungus (Aug 9, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> he's wearing what are quite possibly two of the best things I've ever gifted him



Ahhh, I love this!! Thanks for sharing! Your Rodney reminds me of my own Rodney; while he isn't half as cool or snazzy as yours with the shades and rocketship, Rodney is doing his best with his new audiobook. Though I wonder why his earbuds aren't plugged in...


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 9, 2020)

People are, of course, allowed to dislike villagers. Hate threads? That's just really stupid and unnecessary though. That being said, I love all the hamster villagers! Keep doing you, Rodney


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 9, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I like Rodney.
> 
> I can understand disliking a design, but to actually hate any villager just because makes me scratch my head and question why. Seriously, why?



Agree. We all have villagers we don’t like. I feel like if you really hate any of these characters that much, especially to the point that you want to devote a significant amount of your time dwelling on it...maybe it is time to re-evaluate some things.


----------



## daffy (Aug 9, 2020)

People hating villagers so much hurt my heart a little. Rodney is a cutie and I love your photos!


----------



## N a t (Aug 9, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> the kind of thread this forum deserves!! he's an absolute ANGEL and the only dreamie I have <3 don't have many pics of him to hand but I do have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of Rodney, BUT this picture is super cute and makes me appreciate him a little more. I also came here because I love Hazel who also suffers from a hate forum. (r/f***hazel) No villagers deserves a hate forum...


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 9, 2020)

I don’t think he’s that bad. His weird design is like a quirk. The weird looking designs work for some villagers and just doesn’t for other villagers imo. I have no problem with people disliking or hating villagers. I don’t even have a problem with people hitting their villagers. Even if they’re the ones I love. I do have a problem when people judge others for liking/loving a villager though. Dat ain’t cool at all.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2020)

I have him on my island because I feel bad for him and the hate he receives. I gave him the hot-dog costume, which he wears about half the time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2020)

I admit that I initially didn’t like him, but recently, while flipping through my amiibo cards and while seeing some screenshots people took at him, I’ve been starting to appreciate his design more and even think he is kinda cute. A lot of villagers have been growing on me tbh, and I was extremely picky about the designs of villagers that I like. 

Keep on posting positive stuff about him. I really enjoy seeing appreciation threads like this .

People are entitled to have their own preferences and dislike villagers, but I agree it is a bit much to have a thread devoted to hating some villager;  discussion though about dislikes are fine so it depends too on how it is expressed.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

Rodney is awesome.  I have to ping @Le Ham 

I don't understand why people dislike him.  I think he's one of the better one.  His unique features makes him so huggable!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 9, 2020)

I was gonna put Rodney on my second island but I came across Graham on a non-magical mystery tour and The Grahamster won out since I don't have his Amiibo card but I do have Rodney's.I might move in The Teal Wonder at some point in the future.I still have my New Leaf Rodney and he's one of my favorite NL villagers.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> I was gonna put Rodney on my second island but I came across Graham on a non-magical mystery tour and The Grahamster won out since I don't have his Amiibo card but I do have Rodney's.I might move in The Teal Wonder at some point in the future.I still have my New Leaf Rodney and he's one of my favorite NL villagers.


the teal wonder is one of the best nicknames i've ever heard


----------



## Le Ham (Aug 10, 2020)

Clearly I've made it to the party late (thank you for the ping @Hobowire !), but seeing as most of my best pics of the lil guy are buried in the Screenshots thread (nts: make album of Rodney pics in my island journal sometime before I die), I'd just like to share that even my RL friends who aren't as plugged into the AC community are at a loss regarding my love for Rodney. One of them had Rodney as their forced camper and treated him terribly, fenced off his house, the whole bit - then I got Rodney myself and mailed that friend Rodney's poster. That was fun.

I can't understand personally why Rodney has a huge hate club where, say, Hippeaux or Quillson afaik don't. Maybe it just took off as a bandwagon trend? On the other hand, I don't know if I'd be so into him myself if that hate culture surrounding him didn't exist. It's kinda like the opposite of what happened to Raymond lol. 

I'd also like to thank @Toasties for their amiibo shop where I got my Rodney! He's been a blast!


----------



## Chungus (Aug 10, 2020)

*Great news, everyone!! 
I got Rodney's photo today and put him up in my work space so he can motivate me to be the best I can be!** 







*


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a bit of a negative opinion on Rodney, but there are things that I do appreciate about him. He doesn’t really fit his personality, though and look a bit like a mess, but I like his catchphrase and fur color. I do think, though that Graham is the superior smug hamster.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 15, 2020)

I got some blessed content for you all! A picture _and _a video!

Look at the lad singing on the beach! Majestic.






And the best exchange ever between the two smug hamsters in the game!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294512622188900354


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Of all the 300+ villagers to hate on, the one villager who isn't that bad gets a whole subreddit dedicated to how much people hate him (r/f***rodney). If there are any other Animal Crossing hate subreddits, let me know, but I am still shocked to see one about Rodney. Why? He's so cute with his big smile, rotund body, dumb face, and -- to top it all off -- his suave personality and great singing skills (having the music hobby).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He managed to grow on me but I mostly hated him for the kicks like the MHA fandom with Mineta


----------



## Chungus (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He managed to grow on me but I mostly hated him for the kicks like the MHA fandom with Mineta



Ahhh, don't compare him to Mineta!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Ahhh, don't compare him to Mineta!


Yeah, Rod's way better than that.


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 15, 2020)

I saw him for the first time today on and island tour and was NOT happy. He creeps me out... idk he’s just not cute at all to me. I am not a fan of the hamster characters though.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2020)

yknow, i kinda like rodney. i love hamsters in general. Their petite and chubby size is the cutest! but yknow who really should have an entire hate subreddit dedicated to? Moose. I mean, he looks way worse than rodney and i dont see people hating on him. he's an abomination.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 15, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> yknow, i kinda like rodney. i love hamsters in general. Their petite and chubby size is the cutest! but yknow who really should have an entire hate subreddit dedicated to? Moose. I mean, he looks way worse than rodney and i dont see people hating on him. he's an abomination.



You know... I try to practice positivity in this thread, but good lord are you right. Now, I wouldn't go out of my way to create a hate subreddit for him, but I must say that if anyone looks at Moose, then looks at Rodney, and somehow is more disgusted by the latter... I have many questions. Lol.

Rodney might not be the most beautiful little guy, but at least he is shaped like a friend and has an adorable smile. Moose, on the other hand, is certainly _not_ shaped like a friend.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2020)

Chungus said:


> You know... I try to practice positivity in this thread, but good lord are you right. Now, I wouldn't go out of my way to create a hate subreddit for him, but I must say that if anyone looks at Moose, then looks at Rodney, and somehow is more disgusted by the latter... I have many questions. Lol.
> 
> Rodney might not be the most beautiful little guy, but at least he is shaped like a friend and has an adorable smile. Moose, on the other hand, is certainly _not_ shaped like a friend.


i know. people are not getting their priorities straight. smh


----------



## Chungus (Aug 16, 2020)

Celebrating August fireworks with some friends!


----------



## Uffe (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright. I just looked up Rodney, and looking at him, I didn't think much. I found out he's smug, but he looks like he'd be a lazy villager with the tired eyes. But I've got to admit, when I saw the picture you posted with him smiling, I instantly thought he looked cute. I don't hate villagers and I don't understand the hate. I did hate a villager in the past. It was Mallary, because of her snooty attitude in the GameCube version. But I've come to like her now. What I'm saying is that some people may hate a villager because of a bad experience with them, which honesty isn't fair because they're a video game character and they're not going to know whatever iteration in the past did you wrong. And I also understand that defending a video game character also doesn't make sense.

It all really comes down to experiences and what you remember, much like real life. Anyway, I didn't mean to get all deep about it. Knowing about Rodney, if I didn't have a smug villager, he'd definitely be on my island. Especially since I love hamsters. P.S. Screw the haters.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 17, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Clearly I've made it to the party late (thank you for the ping @Hobowire !), but seeing as most of my best pics of the lil guy are buried in the Screenshots thread (nts: make album of Rodney pics in my island journal sometime before I die), I'd just like to share that even my RL friends who aren't as plugged into the AC community are at a loss regarding my love for Rodney. One of them had Rodney as their forced camper and treated him terribly, fenced off his house, the whole bit - then I got Rodney myself and mailed that friend Rodney's poster. That was fun.
> 
> I can't understand personally why Rodney has a huge hate club where, say, Hippeaux or Quillson afaik don't. Maybe it just took off as a bandwagon trend? On the other hand, I don't know if I'd be so into him myself if that hate culture surrounding him didn't exist. It's kinda like the opposite of what happened to Raymond lol.
> 
> I'd also like to thank @Toasties for their amiibo shop where I got my Rodney! He's been a blast!



i was going through the page and i was like where is Le Ham?


----------



## Chungus (Aug 18, 2020)

*I have a sad announcement to share!*









I have decided to let Rodney move away. As sad as I may be, this will not be the last time I'll see him; when I get a secondary town/island, he will be my resident smug hammie there. It's better this way so he won't have to compete with Graham (who has seniority).

This won't be the end of my memes, however! I will continue to post here whenever I find a good memory to share. And I encourage those who had Rodney/still have Rodney to post, too.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 18, 2020)

Chungus said:


> *I have a sad announcement to share!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad for him to leave, but it's the best thing to do, since I like Graham more and would choose him over Rodney.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 18, 2020)

I think Rodney is cute but I am kinda biased with hamsters.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

I never experienced having Rodney but I don't exactly understand why people would despise him so much to having a subreddit dedicated to hating him. I could understand their reasoning if it had something to do with the colour choice, but other than that I don't get it. While I was doing Smash Bros. Ultimate stock icons for many villagers, I did Rodney and was under the impression that he's far from being a bad villager.



Spoiler: Rodney's Smash Bros. Ultimate stock icon (Lol what are you doing with your shameless plug, Shellzilla?)









But what can we do? Every villager has its lovers and haters and I wouldn't be surprised if the villagers I love had been whacked in the head with someone's net.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I never experienced having Rodney but I don't exactly understand why people would despise him so much to having a subreddit dedicated to hating him. I could understand their reasoning if it had something to do with the colour choice, but other than that I don't get it. While I was doing Smash Bros. Ultimate stock icons for many villagers, I did Rodney and was under the impression that he's far from being a bad villager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, how did you create image of Rodney? Is it based off his icon in ACNH? Also, is he a character that shows up in Super Smash Bros, or is it all fan-made? Either way, I appreciate the art on a spiritual level.

You also raise valuable points. Every villager has their lovers and haters. but of course, it's great to see the love for villagers that don't usually get love. It offers interesting and varied perspectives to villager discourse, for sure!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Wow, how did you create image of Rodney? Is it based off his icon in ACNH? Also, is he a character that shows up in Super Smash Bros, or is it all fan-made? Either way, I appreciate the art on a spiritual level.
> 
> You also raise valuable points. Every villager has their lovers and haters. but of course, it's great to see the love for villagers that don't usually get love. It offers interesting and varied perspectives to villager discourse, for sure!


The stock icon is created all from scratch meaning I did the shapes and colours by myself with the help of references of each villager to get their colour scheme and appearance. It’s not based on the existing icons of each villager because I want to give myself a challenge and not trace directly from them. Rodney does not show up at all in Smash Bros so it's all fan made trying to imitate the style of Smash Ultimate. I even have a thread in the museum showcasing the stock icons for each villager (a work in progress, only did around 100 villagers so far at this time). I did take a long break, however, so it's been a while I done those things to avoid burnout (and that the thread has been pushed back a few pages). Staying on topic of appreciating other villagers, I mixed up the order of creating them by doing an unpopular/not well known villager along with a popular one so people can go "oh hey, this villager I don't know looks nice!" This is so that those unpopular villagers can potentially get some love and learn some new faces (literally lol)!


----------



## Chungus (Aug 23, 2020)

My mind has been blown! I had no idea, but apparently r/RespectRodney exists! I’m pleased to see that it’s isn’t all hate for the little guy. I’ll be looking through it soon and if I see any highlights, I’ll post them here.

But wait, there’s more good news! *I bought a second Switch to have a second island, and I invited Rodney back!* Cheers to making more good memories with him.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2020)

Chungus said:


> My mind has been blown! I had no idea, but apparently r/RespectRodney exists! I’m pleased to see that it’s isn’t all hate for the little guy. I’ll be looking through it soon and if I see any highlights, I’ll post them here.
> 
> But wait, there’s more good news! *I bought a second Switch to have a second island, and I invited Rodney back!* Cheers to making more good memories with him.


Not gonna lie, a lot of the posts brought a smile to my face! There were even some memes on there that made me laugh lol. I have a feeling that subreddit (along with a few others) was made to counteract the subreddit of hating Rodney. Perhaps every villager should have their own place of being appreciated, not hate. I'm the kind of person who wants to spread love and not hate, even though it can be tempting to do so sometimes!


----------



## Splinter (Aug 25, 2020)

When Rodney leaves your island:


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 25, 2020)

Rodney is SO cute!!!  Most people hate him just because he wasn’t Raymond or Marshal in the campsite.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 25, 2020)

Aww, I didn't know that Rodney gets so much hate, poor guy. He's such a cutie, wouldn't mind if ever decides to move to my island.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 10, 2020)

* Happy birthday to Rodney!! *







If you went to Rodney's birthday party, too, share pics! 
My friend may come to my island later on to celebrate, so I may have more pictures then.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 10, 2020)

I don't have Rodney (I do have his card though, so he'll come around some time lol), but I was happy to see it was his birthday today. Happy birthday Rodney! He's looking real snazzy in his waistcoat.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 11, 2020)

I respect Rodney, he has a unique aesthetic that I can appreciate.  Sometimes I feel like the popular AC villagers all look the same, and I love seeing villager designs that break the mold and stand out like Rodney


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 11, 2020)

honestly I dislike the villager hate in general.  my dreamies have few of the really popular villagers.  and it's mainly because I've had the villagers in other games or their personalities just grew on me.  doc is such a lazy lil bookworm!  bruce is a cranky goat and I love them.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow I forgot about this thread!

So first here is the outfit I put together for Rodney's birthday






On my island, Savannah came to party with him (this was before I reworked outfit into the above; I hadn't yet visited Able Sisters, which hooked me up with the pink boots and shades)






I gave him my golden watering can for his birthday present. Didn't screenshot it because he didn't refer to it by name, he was just like "oh wow you're giving me this?!?" I plan to gift him the golden bug net and fishing rod too once I unlock them.






Finally, the next morning Ursala had a grill brunch with him!   I could REALLY go for everything on that grill right about now...








Spoiler: oh, and would y'all like to see my spooky day costume? it's very scary





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322719349145174017


----------



## Chungus (Nov 12, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Wow I forgot about this thread!
> 
> So first here is the outfit I put together for Rodney's birthday
> 
> ...



This post is gold! Thank you for sharing. If you haven’t already, set that Rodney outfit to a slot on your wand so you can wow people anywhere, anytime. Every day is Rodney’s day! 

As far as your real life Halloween costume goes, 10/10. I gotta make a similar costume, but a Graham version! I can’t possibly replicate such a beauteous cosplay. The idea must have been passed down to you by the gods themselves.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 13, 2020)

Caught Rodney having a lot of fun with the train set!


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes!!! Rodney, we love you!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

Honestly, while  Rodney isn’t my cup of tea, I love seeing appreciation for him. I especially loved seeing him in our little island thread in the Woods lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 23, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Caught Rodney having a lot of fun with the train set!
> 
> View attachment 334763 View attachment 334764


His little smile here is just too darling!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm personally a member of the Rodney hate club-- he's one of those villagers that I just can't help but hate for no reason. He looks like a fat, greasy bum who lives in his mother's basement. He looks like he smells nasty all the time. The little man just makes me so uncomfortable; he was my first camper in NH, so I had no choice but to let him move in. After having him on my island for less than a day, I TT'ed him out because yuck. My hatred for that crusty blue sewer rat runs deep.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 23, 2020)

lemoncrossing said:


> I'm personally a member of the Rodney hate club-- he's one of those villagers that I just can't help but hate for no reason. He looks like a fat, greasy bum who lives in his mother's basement. He looks like he smells nasty all the time. The little man just makes me so uncomfortable; he was my first camper in NH, so I had no choice but to let him move in. After having him on my island for less than a day, I TT'ed him out because yuck. My hatred for that crusty blue sewer rat runs deep.



not everyone has to like Rodney, but it does seem a bit mean/ odd to come to the Rodney appreciation thread specifically to post about hating him. Sorry if that seems confrontational, but this thread was made specifically because people generally dislike Rodney and some people wanted to celebrate him.

edit: sorry if this is too confrontational/ violates the rules. I can remove this post if it is inappropriate. Again, my objection is not about individuals having different opinions on villagers.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 23, 2020)

Rodney gives me nightmares. But people shouldn't hate him too much. Still, it's kind of funny...
The blue color of his fur is really cool and I think Rodney is like, one of the villagers people have in their town because they either hate him so much that it's a joke, or they really like him. I'm in between, but if he moved in I would have him move out because I am not a super big fan of the eyes. Anyway, it's nice to see people who aren't hateful.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 23, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> not everyone has to like Rodney, but it does seem a bit mean/ odd to come to the Rodney appreciation thread specifically to post about hating him. Sorry if that seems confrontational, but this thread was made specifically because people generally dislike Rodney and some people wanted to celebrate him.
> 
> edit: sorry if this is too confrontational/ violates the rules. I can remove this post if it is inappropriate. Again, my objection is not about individuals having different opinions on villagers.


It could’ve been too harsh— I saw the “why?” in the original post and figured it would be appropriate to share why I dislike him. I’m sorry if it came across as rude, it may not have been the right place for such a comment!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 23, 2020)

lemoncrossing said:


> It could’ve been too harsh— I saw the “why?” in the original post and figured it would be appropriate to share why I dislike him. I’m sorry if it came across as rude, it may not have been the right place for such a comment!



fair enough. I admit I am feeling down at the moment, and so am probably more sensitive than usual. We all do have those certain villagers that just rub us the wrong way. No hard feelings. Thank you for your thoughtful response.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 23, 2020)

As a general rule of thumb, it's much better to come to an appreciation thread with positivity vs. negativity. I did ask the "why" in the original post, but I invite only polite discourse. It's okay to dislike something and still be polite in your response!






Spread the good vibes, everyone.


----------



## annex (Nov 24, 2020)

It's about time Rodney gets some appreciation. I had him in New Leaf, and he is adorable. He's one of my favorites.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

I used to not like Rodney at all but thanks to this thread and @Le Ham’s screenshots, I am happy to say I have officially joined the Rodney fan club. I think @NefariousKing inviting him to Animal Cit* in the Woods was one of the best decisions ever.

Dressing up Rodney for a mini project at Harv’s studio (Tangy Clown and Pirate Army) was a lot of fun too. Since he was given a instant muscles suit at his welcoming party and a pair of pink funny glasses at the Woods...




He actually looks pretty good in the instant muscle suit or at least from this angle.


In case anyone is interested in the full version, you can find them here.


Spoiler: Tangy Clown and Pirate Army Project













Rodney was not happy about his friend being buried or another being eaten in the woods, hence is why he became a crew and ally to me  and Punchy’s crew. Rodney is the next King of the Pirates and protector of food looking villagers


----------



## Korichi (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow, I've just realised I've never saw Rodney in my life until now and never knew he existed.. I thought you were all talking about Rod the mouse at first before I clicked on this thread and saw the pictures! But he's definitely not a bad villager at all! His freckles are cute and I love his colours! Plus all these pictures are all precious!


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 24, 2020)

Something about this moment was just funny to me

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330620402691760130


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 24, 2020)

Rodney is so cute! Honestly I am having second thoughts of an all-ostrich island after seeing his adorable baby <3


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 14, 2020)

Yesterday, Isabelle announced that there was a villager in the campsite. I was a little scared it would be someone who I hate, but I was pleasantly surprised when the best hamster in the whole entire world appeared! Rodney! I kept talking to him until he agreed to replace Deli. Now we're going to have an adorable new neighbor on Oceanwave!


----------



## Chungus (Dec 14, 2020)

--Maya-- said:


> Yesterday, Isabelle announced that there was a villager in the campsite. I was a little scared it would be someone who I hate, but I was pleasantly surprised when the best hamster in the whole entire world appeared! Rodney! I kept talking to him until he agreed to replace Deli. Now we're going to have an adorable new neighbor on Oceanwave!



Ahhh, congratulations!   Please share any and all pictures you take of the lovely boy with us. We'd love to see him!

Speaking of pictures, I took a few cute pics of me and Rodney sitting together. I'll attach them to this post below. I couldn't choose just one since each picture tells a different story.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 14, 2020)

I have Rodney as my first campsite villager and on my island. He’s growing on me a little.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 16, 2020)

The Teal Wonder visited my campsite today.I just might have to squeeze him in somehow.


----------



## Chungus (Dec 17, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> The Teal Wonder visited my campsite today.I just might have to squeeze him in somehow.



Do it!!! Any luck?


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 17, 2020)

Hahaha this is my thread!!
Rodney was one of the randoms that moved into my island before I knew how that all worked.  I HATED him.  Would beat him with the net when I was frustrated with the game.  Some other villager gave him a baby romper and he wears it CONSTANTLY.  Ugh.  But... as time went on, I started to kinda like him.  He really grew on me.  Now I think I'll keep him because... well.. just look haha


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 17, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Do it!!! Any luck?


Yup,he's been squeezed in.


----------



## RodneyIsBeautiful (Jan 4, 2021)

Rodney is my animal crossing boyfriend.


----------



## Chungus (Jan 4, 2021)

RodneyIsBeautiful said:


> Rodney is my animal crossing boyfriend.



Lol welcome to the forum! Glad you found this thread and graced it with an immaculate first post. ❤


----------



## huuussein (Jan 4, 2021)

rodney is so cute!! he randomly moved in a little while after i started my island and i was so excited to see his cute lil face!! there's this twitch streamer i've been watching for years and he's also a rodney fan like you, he even has an emote of him! so i guess he kind of made me appreciate rodney more.. besides, he's a cute lil hamster, what's not to love


----------



## Chungus (Jan 4, 2021)

huuussein said:


> rodney is so cute!! he randomly moved in a little while after i started my island and i was so excited to see his cute lil face!! there's this twitch streamer i've been watching for years and he's also a rodney fan like you, he even has an emote of him! so i guess he kind of made me appreciate rodney more.. besides, he's a cute lil hamster, what's not to love



Please share the twitch streamer's handle with the class!


----------



## huuussein (Jan 4, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Please share the twitch streamer's handle with the class!


of course!! his twitch is /jimmywhetzel , he started on youtube but now only streams on twitch! he streams some variety, mostly nintendo games


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 4, 2021)

i love rodney!!!! i have his picture and he has since moved on to better places, but hes a villager i wouldnt mind having again!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong, even though I haven't met him yet.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm all for promoting the Rodney brand but that relay tank Portia gave him has gotta go.....





....yeah.that's more like it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 16, 2021)

Lil dude dancing in his front yard. That smile is just golden


----------



## grandpa (Jan 16, 2021)

Hade him in acnl. Was a Oki dude of a weebo hamster boy. Keep talking about comics and how he look up to Chief


----------



## salvagedstardust (Jan 16, 2021)

Le Ham said:


> Lil dude dancing in his front yard. That smile is just golden



He is rocking that ‘fit. Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jan 17, 2021)

His catchphrase is adorable. I've never really cared about him, but after seeing this thread, I think I like him :'D


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 17, 2021)

Aww, I admit I did find him a lil ugly but after this thread I changed my mind. He's a cutie and he doesn't deserve the vitriol he's receiving.


----------



## RodneyIsBeautiful (Mar 31, 2021)

Sherb20 said:


> I don’t think he’s that bad. His weird design is like a quirk. The weird looking designs work for some villagers and just doesn’t for other villagers imo. I have no problem with people disliking or hating villagers. I don’t even have a problem with people hitting their villagers. Even if they’re the ones I love. I do have a problem when people judge others for liking/loving a villager though. Dat ain’t cool at all.


I don’t think it is okay to hit or “hate” villagers. But I do agree that you shouldn’t bully others for liking something they don’t like. My best friend hates Rodney and continually nags me to move Rodney out. But I don’t agree. I respect your opinion and you are right about not hating on others for liking certain villagers. Just don’t hit them with axes like I did when I first got him.


----------



## piske (Mar 31, 2021)

I actually am quite interested in having Rodney on my island after I get Leopold’s photo. He’s just out here, living life. Also, I’ll never get over this tweet.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 31, 2021)

piske said:


> Also, I’ll never get over this tweet


Thats my first time seeing it
Thank you for this gift


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2021)

RodneyIsBeautiful said:


> I don’t think it is okay to hit or “hate” villagers. But I do agree that you shouldn’t bully others for liking something they don’t like. My best friend hates Rodney and continually nags me to move Rodney out. But I don’t agree. I respect your opinion and you are right about not hating on others for liking certain villagers. Just don’t hit them with axes like I did when I first got him.


Its funny because those same people who hated Rodney started to hate on Raymond too since he was becoming "too popular". No joke someone came to my island, where I still had Raymond with me and he told me something like "You should hang yourself for having this cat" Like what?! I reported him to Nintendo and the person has since been banned, but seriously. Do not threaten people just because you don't like a certain villager that they have on their island. My friend had to deal with this too when she had Judy and someone was being very rude for having her. 

Like someone else mentioned everyone has different opinions on villagers as long as you don't shame them for having them. Feel like the whole Raymond being loved and of course Rodney getting so much hate was getting out of hand last year.


----------



## Chungus (Apr 1, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Its funny because those same people who hated Rodney started to hate on Raymond too since he was becoming "too popular". No joke someone came to my island, where I still had Raymond with me and he told me something like "You should hang yourself for having this cat" Like what?! I reported him to Nintendo and the person has since been banned, but seriously. Do not threaten people just because you don't like a certain villager that they have on their island. My friend had to deal with this too when she had Judy and someone was being very rude for having her.
> 
> Like someone else mentioned everyone has different opinions on villagers as long as you don't shame them for having them. Feel like the whole Raymond being loved and of course Rodney getting so much hate was getting out of hand last year.



That is extreme! Yikes! Good thing you reported him—that level of toxicity has no place in a literal children's game. I hope you're doing okay and not letting it bother you!

It's strange how people feel justified in harassing people for going with the grain (popular villagers). Isn't that what they _don't_ want to happen to those who go against the grain (unpopular villagers)? And isn't being able to play how you want, with a play style unique to _you_, the point of going against the grain?  Sounds counterproductive and downright hypocritical to me.

Bottom line: Let people enjoy their villagers, whether it be Raymond or Rodney!


----------



## Curlyhead (Apr 1, 2021)

...


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2021)

I personally love Rodney. His color blue is literally the color of my hair. He’s not one of my dream villagers as he doesn’t fit my theme, but I definitely do not hate him.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 4, 2021)

While I wouldn’t invite him to my island, I don’t understand the hate for Rodney. He really doesn’t look bad at all. In fact, his blue color is actually really cute.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2021)

Rodney is Rad-ney

If they ever add more villager slots he is sure to have a place on my island


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

AND GUESS WHO IS AT MY CAMPSITE TODAY but stupid Leopold still hasn’t given me his pic so idk what to do


----------



## Chungus (Apr 6, 2021)

piske said:


> AND GUESS WHO IS AT MY CAMPSITE TODAY but stupid Leopold still hasn’t given me his pic so idk what to do



Maybe he'll give you his pic today?? Try soft resetting until you get the pic. That or take the L or the W (depending on your point of view) and accept Rodney into your life. ❤


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

While I'm not the biggest fan of Rodney, I love how there's an almost 100 reply thread about him. Always nice to see the less popular villagers appreciated.


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Maybe he'll give you his pic today?? Try soft resetting until you get the pic. That or take the L or the W (depending on your point of view) and accept Rodney into your life. ❤


Rodney is always a dub  i’ll figure it out by the end of the day haha. I totally should have done the soft reset but i gave Leopold his daily gift right away before i looked in the tent...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 6, 2021)

Rodney is goin' to the prom.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 2, 2021)

Today my weird, hamster-loving dreams came true and look who is in my campsite!






I wanted him to be a resident on my other island, actually, but I can’t say no to him.

but now I am stuck in the nightmare of attempting to game the process of inviting him until he kicks out a villager I can bear to lose…wish me luck!


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 2, 2021)

Sending some positive Rodney vibes.


----------



## PugLovex (May 2, 2021)

i honestly think it's his color pallet that makes him seen as "ugly". he's actually pretty cool!


----------



## Chungus (May 3, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Today my weird, hamster-loving dreams came true and look who is in my campsite!
> 
> View attachment 372434
> 
> ...



Did you succeed in coercing the boy to live on your island??


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 3, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Did you succeed in coercing the boy to live on your island??



Yes! It took a bit, but Rodney is moving in, and will join flurry, Soleil, and hamlet on my very hamster infested island  

I can’t wait!


----------



## Chungus (Jun 15, 2021)

Guys, I went on another NMT hunt with my main account and guess who graced my screen with his presence yet again??





God bless this little man. Unfortunately, I could not keep him, but part of me will always yearn for him. Curse our 10-villager limit and the fact that I already have Graham!!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 15, 2021)

I love when this thread comes around! Especially now that I have my own Rodney - I knew I liked him, but this little dude has become one of my very favorites!







Just look at that happiest face! Pure joy!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jun 15, 2021)

I could never hate a villager based on how they look, they all just wana be ur friend in their own way! With that being said Rodney is such a cutie to me, I think I have a thing for unconventional cuteness (2 of my fav animals are elephant seals and probuscus monkeys)


----------



## Chungus (Jun 16, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Just look at that happiest face! Pure joy!
> View attachment 380770



Can we talk about how self-aware he is? Rodney is a KING!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 16, 2021)

Rodney does not approve of my rep's choice of career.


----------



## Tindre (Jun 16, 2021)

I dont have any personal beef with him so he is ok. Bottom 5 for me design wise, but ok.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2021)

You guys are aware my name is Rodney IRL, right? XD

Anyways, I'll admit that the villager's design isn't very aesthetically pleasing (hence why I find it disappointing), but I still think he's cute.


----------



## buginski (Jun 17, 2021)

I had Rodney in my original island and while I was dissapointed that my first forced villager was...him, I quickly grew to love him. He isn't a necessary villager for me but if we crossed paths again I'd surely welcome him. x


----------



## CanuckChick (Jun 19, 2021)

Rodney is the number 1 employee at Blandsburg (not mine) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345056085602938880


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jun 19, 2021)

Aw, lol, somehow I was blessed with Rodney being one of the first ever villagers to move himself onto my island. At first, his pink freckles freaked me out because they kinda remind me of zits…and me being someone who has tried to outrun zits her whole life and failed, Rodney was too much of a reflection of myself . 
But then, I accidentally gave Rodney a blue bandana, and he would NOT stop wearing his do-rag with sunglasses! It was the cutest. He was the tiniest toughest fella on the island. And he inspires me, because he clearly does not care to fit into a generic attractiveness.  Like sure, I can have all the deer villagers on my island, but will that really be as flavorful as the Picasso that is Rodney? 
I just dont think Rodney is that bad, plus it really helps that he has a smug personality, I think, cause it makes him funnier.


----------



## Chungus (Sep 14, 2021)

I rediscovered my second island and, in turn, rediscovered Rodney!













Look at this fine, dapper gentleman!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 14, 2021)

I love Rodney. You can’t go wrong with a blue hamster. Although, he isn’t on my island because he doesn’t fit my theme.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 14, 2021)

I had Rodney on my 2nd island (Brooklyn) before I deleted it and he was not that bad of a villager. Don't get the hate for this Hamster. He just seemed like an average Smug villager and he was not too bad what so ever. Feeling sorry for the poor dude, I made sure to gift him everyday and the best thing happened was that he gave me his photo, right after he was thinking about moving out.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 14, 2021)

So since inviting Rodney to my island, he has now, very unexpectedly become my second favorite villager of all. and in my opinion he’s the absolute perfect smug! So glad to see this thread come around again!

Also, he’s such a fashion icon, and he gives the best advice…











hope he likes my island, cause he’s pretty much trapped!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 15, 2021)

I came here thinking he was a different villager. Turns out I do _not _appreciate Rodney.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 15, 2021)

I like this positivity thread   I have never had him or any hamster type islander but he is very cute. I have seen him on other islands before and he has a cute walk haha


----------



## Stikki (Sep 15, 2021)

Hamsters are my favourite. I would have an all-hamster island if they had all the villager types. If they brought in a sisterly hamster, all my current non-hamster villagers (so all except Flurry) would be replaced for hamsters. At the moment this would include Rodney, because there's less than 10 hamsters altogether anyway.

I had him in NL and admittedly didn't like him or his house interior. But...I did appreciate his adorable friendship with Flurry! They were always together or hanging out at each other's houses and it was so cute haha. So I did end up a little sad when he left and can look back and appreciate him now, even if I wouldn't bring him to my island anytime soon.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 15, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I came here thinking he was a different villager. Turns out I do _not _appreciate Rodney.


I was confused too.  I kept thinking Graham for some reason.  Rodney looks cool.


----------



## Chungus (Sep 15, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> View attachment 399996



I love all the advice Rodney dishes out, but this quote so far has to be my favorite and the most applicable.  



StarlitGlitch said:


> I came here thinking he was a different villager. Turns out I do _not _appreciate Rodney.



Wait, who were you thinking of??


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 15, 2021)

Chungus said:


> I love all the advice Rodney dishes out, but this quote so far has to be my favorite and the most applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who were you thinking of??


I think Rod


----------



## Chungus (Sep 15, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I think Rod



I did make a thread gushing over Rod, as well, so I can see the confusion.    Not to mention their names being so similar. As for me, I hope to spread love to both wonderful rodent boys!


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 16, 2021)

Rodney you plonker


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 16, 2021)

Only a hamster of good taste can appreciate the finest fake diamonds in the world.


----------



## GreenJay (Dec 5, 2021)

Rodney is without a doubt my all time favorite villager.

In ACNL, he was a villager who surprised me everytime I took the time out of my day to talk to him. Whether it'd be his jokes or over exaggerated stories, he always had something new and interesting to say that made me more and more interested in him. He was certainly a highlight in my New Leaf playthrough.

When doing a new playthrough of New Horizon, I've always tried my best to get Rodney. But unfortunately I've started losing interest on the game due to lack of time playing the game as a whole, which resulted in my quest for Rodney to ultimately end. However, by the likely chance I end up coming back to the game, I'll definitely try again on my quest for Rodney.


----------



## allainah (Dec 5, 2021)

Ngl I used to dislike him in new leaf, but now when I look at him? ADORABLE
He does have a weird/dorky look to him but that's exactly why he's so stinkin cute : ')


----------



## Chungus (Dec 5, 2021)

GreenJay said:


> Rodney is without a doubt my all time favorite villager.
> 
> In ACNL, he was a villager who surprised me everytime I took the time out of my day to talk to him. Whether it'd be his jokes or over exaggerated stories, he always had something new and interesting to say that made me more and more interested in him. He was certainly a highlight in my New Leaf playthrough.
> 
> When doing a new playthrough of New Horizon, I've always tried my best to get Rodney. But unfortunately I've started losing interest on the game due to lack of time playing the game as a whole, which resulted in my quest for Rodney to ultimately end. However, by the likely chance I end up coming back to the game, I'll definitely try again on my quest for Rodney.



Hey there, welcome to the thread! ❤ If you need a reason to stay motivated in ACNH, I can always move Rodney out, give him to you, and scan him again  Let me know if that’s an option for you! I’m happy to see another player who values Rodney as much as he should be!


----------



## Brookie (Dec 7, 2021)

I like his coloring! Very vibrant and retro-esque


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 7, 2021)

I think Rodney is cute! Never had him on my island but he came to my campsite once and I liked him.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 7, 2021)

That Rodney sure knows how to wear a tuxedo.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 4, 2022)

I gave Rodney the house he deserves. Can you believe he's a news anchor?!



Spoiler: Additional Pictures


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 4, 2022)

Rodney is rockin' that lunch service cap.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jan 4, 2022)

I always thought Rodney looked like a kid in grade school that would never shut up about Minecraft. Or maybe Bling Bling from Johnny Test.

But I've grown to like him BECAUSE of that. It's charming to see how he's smug as well. I like his smugness despite his (imo) childish appearance. I like Rodney. He's cute and definitely not the worst villager. Show off your Rodneys with pride

EDIT:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 4, 2022)

He appeared in my new leaf town and he competes with Beardo. Henry is pretty great too.
I met Beardo as my forced move in, on my first playthrough of new horizons and he grew on me. I kinda wonder if I had Rodney first, if he would be my favorite smug instead of Beardo.
Hamster villagers are pretty great all around anyway.


----------



## Chungus (Jan 4, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 424378
> I gave Rodney the house he deserves. Can you believe he's a news anchor?!
> 
> 
> ...



I love the attention to detail in his house!! You did well for Sir Rodney and it looks like he approves!


----------



## Tri-Cell (Jan 5, 2022)

Not my favorite Hamster villager but he does like kind of cute.


----------

